# downgrades?

## mijenix

Hi

Ich habe wiedermal ein emerge -u world gemacht und diesmal wurden 2 Pakete downgegraded (gkrellm & baselayout). Nun meine Frage: Ist das normal, dass in relativ kurzen Abständen Pakete wie z.B. baselayout downgegraded werden? Und kann man irgendwo nachlesen wieso das Paket downgegraded wurde?

MfG Mathias

----------

## toskala

das liegt zuweil daran, dass ein paket masked ist und du es explizit trotzdem installiert hast.

emerge -U (grosses U) hilft dir da im regelfall weiter, das macht upgradeonly.

ausführlichste informationen darüber findest du in den userdocs   :Shocked: 

----------

## mijenix

hi

Welches Paket meinst du? Ich habe bis jetzt keine Pakete die maskiert sind explizit installiert sondern nur mit emerge -u world geupdatet! Ich nehme an es gibt einen Grund wieso das die Gentoo Entwickler das Paket downgreaden?!

MfG Mathias

----------

## Carlo

emerge -u world ist auch eher für das Zusammenspiel mit --pretend gedacht, damit man einen Überblick hat, was passiert, wenn man per Hand merged. Wenn man einen Mix aus  arch und einigen ausgewählten maskierten Ebuilds fährt, würde man bei Verwendung von emerge -u world das Problem dauernd haben. Dazu kommt, daß manchmal Ebuilds unbeabsichtigterweise als stabil deklariert im Portage-Baum landen.

Carlo

----------

## mijenix

Hi

Also sollte ich die Pakete, die eine niedrigere Versions-Nummer haben ignorieren und nur mit emerge -U world updaten?

MfG Mathias

----------

## toskala

ja das kommt drauf an was du willst. ich mein im normalfall sieht das so aus:

du hast _kein_ ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" hast aber trotzdem ein paar masked ebuilds gemerged.

die werden jetzt bei einem emerge -u world natürlich auf den latest stable downgraded.

das willst du aber im regelfall nicht, weil du ja mit absicht masked sachen gemerged hast.

wenn du nun -U nimmst dann macht er "upgrade only" sprich er wird nur neuere versionen installieren und bei den paar masked ebuilds deren version berücksichtigen ohne stumpf auf das latest stable downgraden zu wollen.

----------

## Empire

Und was bedeutet das?

```
root @ /home/cedric > emerge -uUp world

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

[ebuild     UD] x11-libs/gtk+-2.2.1-r1 [2.2.2-r1]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libart_lgpl-2.3.14 [2.3.12]

[ebuild     UD] x11-libs/qt-3.1.2-r4 [3.1.2-r5]

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.1.3 [3.1.2-r1]

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdepim-3.1.3 [3.1.2-r1]

[ebuild     UD] sys-apps/baselayout-1.8.6.8-r1 [1.8.6.9]

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdegraphics-3.1.3 [3.1.2]

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdegames-3.1.3 [3.1.2]

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdeutils-3.1.3 [3.1.2]

[ebuild     UD] media-libs/netpbm-9.12-r4 [10.11.5-r2]

[ebuild     U ] app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.1.2-r4 [4.2]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libmad-0.15.0b-r1 [0.15.0b]

[ebuild     UD] media-libs/svgalib-1.4.3-r4 [1.9.17-r1]

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdeaddons-3.1.3 [3.1.2]

[ebuild     U ] dev-cpp/gtkmm-2.2.5 [1.2.9-r2]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-db/edb-1.0.3

[ebuild     UD] media-libs/imlib2-1.0.6-r1 [1.0.7.20030629]

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdeadmin-3.1.3 [3.1.2]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/coreutils-5.0-r3 [5.0]

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdetoys-3.1.3 [3.1.2]

[ebuild     UD] media-gfx/imagemagick-5.5.6-r1 [5.5.7]

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kde-3.1.3 [3.1.2]
```

Einige pakete wrden immernoch downgegraded ... :-/

Woran liegt das?

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS is auf "x86"

----------

## toskala

mach mal aus -uU nur -U und setz deine keywords auf "~x86"

----------

## ian!

 *toskala wrote:*   

> mach mal aus -uU nur -U und setz deine keywords auf "~x86"

 

Ja, gute Empfehlung! >setz deine keywords auf "~x86"<

Hoffentlich erklärst Du Ihm noch, was Du ihm da gerade empfohlen hast.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Gruß,

ian!

----------

## Empire

 *ian! wrote:*   

>  *toskala wrote:*   mach mal aus -uU nur -U und setz deine keywords auf "~x86" 
> 
> Ja, gute Empfehlung! >setz deine keywords auf "~x86"<
> 
> Hoffentlich erklärst Du Ihm noch, was Du ihm da gerade empfohlen hast. 
> ...

 

Das weis ich auch so  :Very Happy: 

Naja aus einem -uU ein -U zu machen bringts nich!

```
root @ /home/cedric > emerge -Up world

>>> --upgradeonly implies --update... adding --update to options.

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating world dependencies

.......
```

Ich ignorier die Pakete mal einfach  :Wink: 

----------

## dertobi123

 *ian! wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hoffentlich erklärst Du Ihm noch, was Du ihm da gerade empfohlen hast.

 

Nö, wieso? Das merkt er schon noch früh genug selber  :Very Happy: 

Aber der leider deutlich erkennbare Trend macht mir schon Sorgen:

Viele verschwenden exakt _null_ Zeit für das Lesen von Doku & Man-Pages, stellen hier eine Frage, bekommen eine Antwort (die Qualität selbiger lassen wir mal aussen vor ...), machen ein Copy & Paste.

Im "besten" Fall löst das ihr Problem, sie verstehen aber nicht die dahinterliegende Thematik, was imho Grundlegend für ein sinnvolles Arbeiten mit Gentoo ist.

Im "schlimmsten" Fall haben sie nicht nur ein altes, sondern gleich noch 5 neue Probleme. Und wer wird mit den Fragen konfrontiert? ... Genau.

Aber lassen wir das, es wird _leicht_ OT ...

Gruß Tobias

----------

## toskala

gnarf, er hatte bereits vorher erwähnt, dass er die keywords auf "x86" gestellt hatte, empfehlen tu ich das niemandem  :Wink: 

----------

## ian!

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

>  *ian! wrote:*   
> 
> Hoffentlich erklärst Du Ihm noch, was Du ihm da gerade empfohlen hast. 
> 
> Nö, wieso? Das merkt er schon noch früh genug selber 
> ...

 

 :Laughing: 

(Eigentlich eher zum  :Crying or Very sad: , aber: Humor ist, wenn man trotzdem lacht.)

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Aber der leider deutlich erkennbare Trend macht mir schon Sorgen:
> 
> Viele verschwenden exakt _null_ Zeit für das Lesen von Doku & Man-Pages, stellen hier eine Frage, bekommen eine Antwort (die Qualität selbiger lassen wir mal aussen vor ...), machen ein Copy & Paste.
> ...

 

Ja. Es kommt mir gerade in letzter Zeit so vor, als ob einige Leute mehr an der Inkrementierung ihres Postcounts interessiert sind, als die Probleme der Betreffenden lösen zu wollen.

Deutliches Anzeichen hierfür sind IMHO Einzeiler. Antworten sollten ja kurz und knackig sein, aber wenn dann noch jedes Satzzeichen fehlt und der Post wieder mehr Fragen als Antworten aufwirft, dann finde ich das schon arg fragwürdig. Naja.

Gruß,

ian!

----------

## dertobi123

 *Empire wrote:*   

> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS is auf "x86"

  *toskala wrote:*   

> setz deine keywords auf "~x86"

  *toskala wrote:*   

> empfehlen tu ich das niemandem 

 

Kannst du mir das mal bitte näher erklären? Danke.

Gruß Tobias

----------

## mijenix

Hi

 *Quote:*   

> du hast _kein_ ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" hast aber trotzdem ein paar masked ebuilds gemerged.
> 
> 

 

Ja, ich habe ACCEPT_KEYWORDS auskommentiert. 

Aber ich habe nie maskierte Pakete installiert. Denn so wie es in der Doku steht muss man ein masked Paket explizit installieren!

Oder verstehe ich da irgend etwas falsch?  :Smile: 

MfG Mathias

----------

## ian!

 *mijenix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ja, ich habe ACCEPT_KEYWORDS auskommentiert. 
> 
> 

 

Du sprichst von der make.conf? (Nur da sollte man Veränderungen vornehmen.)

 *mijenix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Aber ich habe nie maskierte Pakete installiert. Denn so wie es in der Doku steht muss man ein masked Paket explizit installieren!
> 
> 

 

Das heisst Du hattest nie ACCEPT_KEYWORDS auf "~x86" gesetzt?

Dann sind bei dir auch keine maskierten Pakete installiert worden.

Manchmal kommt es aber vor, daß Pakete die schon freigegeben wurden, wieder maskiert werden, da z.B. ein Bug darin gefunden wurde. Somit schlägt ein update dann auch ein downgrade vor, da Du ja ACCEPT_KEYWORDS auf "x86" stehen hast, und keine maskierten Pakete installiert haben "willst". Somit tut emerge nur das, was Du ihm sagst.

 *mijenix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Oder verstehe ich da irgend etwas falsch? 
> 
> 

 

Soweit ich dich verstehe, verstehst Du das richtig.  :Wink: 

Gruß,

ian!

----------

## ralph

So, jetzt muss ich doch mal mitflamen, äh mitdiskutieren.

Was in letzter Zeit hier im Forum passiert geht mir vorsichtig ausgedrückt tierisch auf ein bestimmtes Körperteil.

Wenn jemand etwas schreibt, was einem nicht passt, scheint es nicht auszureichen, auf vermeintliche Fehler oder Versäumnisse hinzuweisen, nein, man muss gleich dumm rumflamen um sich bei dieser Gelegenheit auch noch als der einzig wahre Linuxgott des Forums darzustellen. 

Dabei muss ich anmerken, dass ich von allen an der Diskussion beteiligten schon sowohl sehr gute, als auch sehr blöde Postings gesehen habe.

Gleichzeitg wird kritisiert, dass viele Fragesteller nicht mal die Doku lesen, bevor sie eine Frage stellen, aber wehe man wagt es auf solche Fragen mit einem, wenn auch freundlich formulierten RTFM zu antworten, dann ist es auch wieder nicht recht.

Um es noch einmal deutlich zu sagen: Der Sinn dieses Forums ist es _nicht_ zu beweisen, wer den längeren hat.

----------

## mijenix

 *ian! wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Du sprichst von der make.conf? (Nur da sollte man Veränderungen vornehmen.) 
> 
> 

 

Ja ich spreche von /etc/make.conf

 *ian! wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Das heisst Du hattest nie ACCEPT_KEYWORDS auf "~x86" gesetzt? 
> 
> 

 

Ja, auch das stimmt!  :Smile: 

 *ian! wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Manchmal kommt es aber vor, daß Pakete die schon freigegeben wurden, wieder maskiert werden, da z.B. ein Bug darin gefunden wurde. Somit schlägt ein update dann auch ein downgrade vor, da Du ja ACCEPT_KEYWORDS auf "x86" stehen hast, und keine maskierten Pakete installiert haben "willst". Somit tut emerge nur das, was Du ihm sagst. 
> 
> 

 

Dann ist es doch besser wenn man emerge -u world macht, da ja ein Bug in der neueren Version vorhanden ist oder vorhanden sein könnte?! Und ich habe ACCEPT_KEYWORDS nicht gesetzt, ausser die wären defaultmässig auf "x86"!

MfG Mathias

----------

## ralph

 *Quote:*   

> Und ich habe ACCEPT_KEYWORDS nicht gesetzt, ausser die wären defaultmässig auf "x86"! 

 

Solltest du aber, sonst funktioniert das mit Portage nicht so wirklich, da das System ja wissen muss, was du denn für Pakete haben willst.

Oder irre ich da?

----------

## ian!

 *ralph wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wenn jemand etwas schreibt, was einem nicht passt, scheint es nicht auszureichen, auf vermeintliche Fehler oder Versäumnisse hinzuweisen, nein, man muss gleich dumm rumflamen um sich bei dieser Gelegenheit auch noch als der einzig wahre Linuxgott des Forums darzustellen.
> 
> 

 

Wer hat sich jetzt hier in diesem Thread denn so benommen? Ich sehe nicht, was Du meinst.

 *ralph wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Gleichzeitg wird kritisiert, dass viele Fragesteller nicht mal die Doku lesen, bevor sie eine Frage stellen, aber wehe man wagt es auf solche Fragen mit einem, wenn auch freundlich formulierten RTFM zu antworten, dann ist es auch wieder nicht recht.
> 
> 

 

Seit wann das? Ein freundlicher Hinweis auf "RTFM" gepaart mit einem oder mehreren Hyperlinks sind IMHO legitim.

 *ralph wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Um es noch einmal deutlich zu sagen: Der Sinn dieses Forums ist es _nicht_ zu beweisen, wer den längeren hat.
> 
> 

 

Richtig. Und leider werden die "Forenregeln", die in dem Thread "Bitte beachten beim Posten" behandelt werden, kaum noch beachtet.

Schade aber wahr.

Gruß,

ian!

----------

## dertobi123

 *ralph wrote:*   

> So, jetzt muss ich doch mal mitflamen, äh mitdiskutieren.
> 
> Was in letzter Zeit hier im Forum passiert geht mir vorsichtig ausgedrückt tierisch auf ein bestimmtes Körperteil.

 Selbiges bei mir, daher auch mein Posting

 *ralph wrote:*   

> Wenn jemand etwas schreibt, was einem nicht passt, scheint es nicht auszureichen, auf vermeintliche Fehler oder Versäumnisse hinzuweisen, nein, man muss gleich dumm rumflamen um sich bei dieser Gelegenheit auch noch als der einzig wahre Linuxgott des Forums darzustellen.

 Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du das auf mich beziehst. Solltest du das so unkommentiert stehen lassen, dann kann es für mich eigentlich nur eine logische Konsequenz geben.

 *ralph wrote:*   

> Dabei muss ich anmerken, dass ich von allen an der Diskussion beteiligten schon sowohl sehr gute, als auch sehr blöde Postings gesehen habe.

 Vor allem für letzteres hätte ich dann gerne mal ein paar Beispiele.

 *ralph wrote:*   

> Um es noch einmal deutlich zu sagen: Der Sinn dieses Forums ist es _nicht_ zu beweisen, wer den längeren hat.

 Du erwartest nicht ernsthaft, dass ich darauf näher eingehe.

Zur Sache:

 *mijenix wrote:*   

> Dann ist es doch besser wenn man emerge -u world macht, da ja ein Bug in der neueren Version vorhanden ist oder vorhanden sein könnte?!

 Genau.

 *mijenix wrote:*   

>  Und ich habe ACCEPT_KEYWORDS nicht gesetzt, ausser die wären defaultmässig auf "x86"! 

 Per default (also wenn die Option in der /etc/make.conf wegkommentiert ist) ist ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=x86, was auch völlig korrekt ist, da x86 den stable-Zweig von gentoo bezeichnet. ~x86 ist der unstable-Zweig, den man nur benutzen sollte, wenn man weiss, was man tut.

Tobias

----------

## ian!

 *ralph wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Und ich habe ACCEPT_KEYWORDS nicht gesetzt, ausser die wären defaultmässig auf "x86"!  
> 
> Solltest du aber, sonst funktioniert das mit Portage nicht so wirklich, da das System ja wissen muss, was du denn für Pakete haben willst.
> 
> Oder irre ich da?

 

Nicht ganz richtig. Ist für ACCEPT_KEYWORDS kein Eintrag in /etc/make.conf oder /etc/make.globals vorhanden, so wird der Wert aus /etc/make.profile/make.defaults genommen.

Im Zweifelsfall gibt ein "emerge info" Auskunft darüber, welche Werte emerge nimmt.

Gruß,

ian!

----------

## toskala

 *ralph wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Und ich habe ACCEPT_KEYWORDS nicht gesetzt, ausser die wären defaultmässig auf "x86"!  
> 
> Solltest du aber, sonst funktioniert das mit Portage nicht so wirklich, da das System ja wissen muss, was du denn für Pakete haben willst.
> 
> Oder irre ich da?

 

ich glaube du irrst, mein bester, denn bei mir ist es auskommentiert  :Smile: 

```

#ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~arch"

```

no offense  :Wink: 

----------

## ian!

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *ralph wrote:*   Wenn jemand etwas schreibt, was einem nicht passt, scheint es nicht auszureichen, auf vermeintliche Fehler oder Versäumnisse hinzuweisen, nein, man muss gleich dumm rumflamen um sich bei dieser Gelegenheit auch noch als der einzig wahre Linuxgott des Forums darzustellen. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du das auf mich beziehst. Solltest du das so unkommentiert stehen lassen, dann kann es für mich eigentlich nur eine logische Konsequenz geben.
> 
> 

 

@Tobias:

Ich weiß ja nicht, was Du vor hast, aber: Calm down!  :Wink: 

Ich sehe da keinen persönlichen Angriff.

ian!

----------

## ralph

@dertobi123

 *Quote:*   

> ralph wrote:
> 
> So, jetzt muss ich doch mal mitflamen, äh mitdiskutieren.
> 
> Was in letzter Zeit hier im Forum passiert geht mir vorsichtig ausgedrückt tierisch auf ein bestimmtes Körperteil.
> ...

 

Dann sind wir uns doch zumindest in einem Punkt einig.  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> ralph wrote:
> 
> Wenn jemand etwas schreibt, was einem nicht passt, scheint es nicht auszureichen, auf vermeintliche Fehler oder Versäumnisse hinzuweisen, nein, man muss gleich dumm rumflamen um sich bei dieser Gelegenheit auch noch als der einzig wahre Linuxgott des Forums darzustellen.
> 
> Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du das auf mich beziehst. Solltest du das so unkommentiert stehen lassen, dann kann es für mich eigentlich nur eine logische Konsequenz geben. 

 

Dir sollte aufgefallen sein, dass ich das nicht auf jemanden bezogen, sondern allgemein formuliert habe, und das nicht ohne Grund. Es ging mir nämlich nicht darum, irgendjemanden persönlich anzugreifen, sondern allgemein Kritik am derzeitigen Zustand des Forums zu äußern. Welche Konsquenzen du jetzt daraus zu ziehen gedenkst ist mir ehrlich gesagt schnuppe, aber auch wenn ich mir eigentlich vorgenommen hatte, so sachlich wie möglich zu bleiben, komme ich doch nicht umhin, deine Reaktion als kindisch zu bezeichnen.

 *Quote:*   

> ralph wrote:
> 
> Dabei muss ich anmerken, dass ich von allen an der Diskussion beteiligten schon sowohl sehr gute, als auch sehr blöde Postings gesehen habe.
> 
> Vor allem für letzteres hätte ich dann gerne mal ein paar Beispiele. 

 

Da muss ich mich natürlich in aller Form entschuldigen. Alle machen mal Fehler nur du natürlich nie. Aber da sind wir doch genau bei Theme, ich möchte doch niemandem, auch und gerade dir nicht absprechen, große Sachkenntnis zu haben. Wenn jedoch die Bemerkung, jeder schreibe auch mal Blödsinn, sofort als persönliche Beleidigung aufgefasst wird, dann ist das schlicht albern und beleuchtet das Problem, das ich im Moment mit diesem Forum habe, geradezu exemplarisch.

----------

## dertobi123

Vorweg: Ich zitiere nicht aus deinem Posting, damit klar bleibt, wer wie wo was geschrieben hat. Es geht leicht durcheinander  :Wink: 

Ich bezog deine Kritik, die zwar inhaltlich mit meiner Meinung übereinstimmt, von deren Form ("dummes rumflamen", "einzig wahrer Linuxgott des Forums") ich mich aber ausdrücklich distanzieren möchte, auf meine Person, da ich dieses Thema innerhalb dieses Threads angeschnitten habe. Deine Ankündigung "so sachlich wie möglich zu bleiben" klingt angesichts deiner gewählten Form wie blanker Hohn, entweder ich bleibe sachlich _oder_ ich wähle Ausdrücke der Kategorie "dummes rumflamen" und "einzig wahrer Linuxgott des Forums".

Ich habe nie behauptet _nur_ korrekte und sachdienliche Postings geschrieben zu haben, würde aber Postings in denen ich "Blödsinn" abgelassen habe gerne auch mal lesen. Du stellst eine aus meiner Sicht unzulässige Verallgemeinerung auf, die du nicht belegen kannst/willst. _Das_ nehme ich persönlich.

Du magst das albern finden, ich bemühe mich in meinen Postings Sachdienlichkeit, Sachlichkeit und eine angemessene äußere Form zu wahren. Wird mir diese Bestreben abgesprochen, so nehme ich mir das Recht raus, mich darüber zu ärgern.

Tobias

----------

## mijenix

Hi

Danke allen die mir geantwortet haben!  :Smile: 

MfG Mathias

----------

